# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Περιμένοντας τον θάνατο..

## Πωλίνα

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
είμαι καινούριο μέλος και ο λόγος που γράφω είναι γιατί πραγματικά χρειάζομαι ψυχολογική στήριξη και συμβουλές για το πως θα χειριστώ το πρόβλημά μου. Δεν είναι ούτε μια βδομάδα που ανακαλύψαμε οτι ο μπαμπάς μου έχει καρκίνο. Σήμερα οι γιατροί μας είπαν οτι βρίσκεται στο αίμα και του απομένει 1 μήνας ζωής. Από το πουθενά! Ούτε καπνίζει, ούτε πίνει, με υγιεινή διατροφή και πάει λέγοντας. Δεν είναι μικρός, είναι 62 ετών αλλά δεν παύει να είναι παράλογο και άδικο. Πρέπει να πω οτι ο μπαμπάς μου είναι πάρα πολύ ευαίσθητος και συναισθηματικός άνθρωπος και γενικά θα τον έλεγα ένα "μεγάλο παιδί" που θέλει να κάνει αστεία, να πειράζει και που είναι λίγο δύσκολο σε αυτόν να χειριστεί κάποιες καταστάσεις. Έτσι λοιπόν δεν ξέρει ακριβώς τι του συμβαίνει με κοινή απόφαση γιατρών και συγγενών. Νομίζει οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συκώτι του το οποίο πρέπει να προσέξουμε πολύ. Πιστεύω όμως πως βαθυά μέσα του έχει αρχίσει να φοβάται και να σκέφτεται άσχημα πράγματα...
Εγώ από τότε που το έμαθα προσπαθώ να συνειδητοποιήσω αυτό που συμβαίνει... αλλά δεν μπορώ! Κλαίω κάθε μέρα, έχω ένα πόνο μέσα μου που δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω από που προέρχεται. Θέλω να βγω έξω και να φωνάξω δυνατά!! Θέλω να κλαίω αλλά πρέπει να παίζω και θέατρο μπροστα του, οτι όλα είναι μια χαρά και είναι τόσο ψυχοφθόρο.. είναι σαν να παραμυθιάζω και τον εαυτό μου οτι κάτι θα γίνει και όλα αυτά θα ανήκουν στο παρελθόν. Το ξέρω πως δεν θα μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε στη ζωή για πάντα τους γονείς μας αλλά θεωρώ πως είμαι μικρή ακόμα για να τον χάσω. Είναι ο μπαμπάς μου, δεν θα προλάβει να δει την αποφοίτηση μου, να με πάει στην εκκλησία νύφη, να χαρεί ένα εγγονάκι.... στις μεγάλες μου στιγμές θα είναι απών..!
Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια από εσάς και συμβουλές στο πρόβλημά μου να συνειδητοποιήσω αυτό που συμβαίνει. Επίσης, θέλω βοήθεια στο να αντιμετωπίσω τη διαδικασία αυτή μέχρι να συμβεί το αναπόφευκτο και έπειτα το πένθος και να φανώ δυνατή για εμένα αλλά και για τη μητέρα μου που όταν κλαίει μου κόβονται τα πόδια. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας εκ των προτέρων

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

Η γλυκιά Παναγιά να είναι κοντά σας Πωλίνα και να σας στηρίζει. 

Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο. Δεν μπορώ κάπως να σου φανώ χρήσιμος.

Καλή δύναμη. Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## kerasi

Αλλοι θα προσευχονταν να ειναι στη θεση σου...!
Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κατι που μπορει να σου πει καποιος για να νιωσεις καλυτερα, θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις καποια στιγμη το βιβλιο ο δρομος της απωλειας.

----------


## Danay1997

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> είμαι καινούριο μέλος και ο λόγος που γράφω είναι γιατί πραγματικά χρειάζομαι ψυχολογική στήριξη και συμβουλές για το πως θα χειριστώ το πρόβλημά μου. Δεν είναι ούτε μια βδομάδα που ανακαλύψαμε οτι ο μπαμπάς μου έχει καρκίνο. Σήμερα οι γιατροί μας είπαν οτι βρίσκεται στο αίμα και του απομένει 1 μήνας ζωής. Από το πουθενά! Ούτε καπνίζει, ούτε πίνει, με υγιεινή διατροφή και πάει λέγοντας. Δεν είναι μικρός, είναι 62 ετών αλλά δεν παύει να είναι παράλογο και άδικο. Πρέπει να πω οτι ο μπαμπάς μου είναι πάρα πολύ ευαίσθητος και συναισθηματικός άνθρωπος και γενικά θα τον έλεγα ένα "μεγάλο παιδί" που θέλει να κάνει αστεία, να πειράζει και που είναι λίγο δύσκολο σε αυτόν να χειριστεί κάποιες καταστάσεις. Έτσι λοιπόν δεν ξέρει ακριβώς τι του συμβαίνει με κοινή απόφαση γιατρών και συγγενών. Νομίζει οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συκώτι του το οποίο πρέπει να προσέξουμε πολύ. Πιστεύω όμως πως βαθυά μέσα του έχει αρχίσει να φοβάται και να σκέφτεται άσχημα πράγματα...
> Εγώ από τότε που το έμαθα προσπαθώ να συνειδητοποιήσω αυτό που συμβαίνει... αλλά δεν μπορώ! Κλαίω κάθε μέρα, έχω ένα πόνο μέσα μου που δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω από που προέρχεται. Θέλω να βγω έξω και να φωνάξω δυνατά!! Θέλω να κλαίω αλλά πρέπει να παίζω και θέατρο μπροστα του, οτι όλα είναι μια χαρά και είναι τόσο ψυχοφθόρο.. είναι σαν να παραμυθιάζω και τον εαυτό μου οτι κάτι θα γίνει και όλα αυτά θα ανήκουν στο παρελθόν. Το ξέρω πως δεν θα μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε στη ζωή για πάντα τους γονείς μας αλλά θεωρώ πως είμαι μικρή ακόμα για να τον χάσω. Είναι ο μπαμπάς μου, δεν θα προλάβει να δει την αποφοίτηση μου, να με πάει στην εκκλησία νύφη, να χαρεί ένα εγγονάκι.... στις μεγάλες μου στιγμές θα είναι απών..!
> Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια από εσάς και συμβουλές στο πρόβλημά μου να συνειδητοποιήσω αυτό που συμβαίνει. Επίσης, θέλω βοήθεια στο να αντιμετωπίσω τη διαδικασία αυτή μέχρι να συμβεί το αναπόφευκτο και έπειτα το πένθος και να φανώ δυνατή για εμένα αλλά και για τη μητέρα μου που όταν κλαίει μου κόβονται τα πόδια. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας εκ των προτέρων


καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας,θα μας χρειαστει................................ .....καλη δυναμη.κουραγιο

----------


## deleted-member141015

Καλημέρα Πωλίνα. Πραγματικά είναι δύσκολη η κατάσταση και εύχομαι σε όλους σας να τη αντιμετωπίσετε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Μια αναπάντεχη διάγνωση και μια ξαφνική απώλεια είναι οπωσδήποτε μια μεγάλη αλλαγή και σοκ. Όμως, η απώλεια Πωλίνα μου δεν έχει συμβεί ακόμα. Και γι’ αυτό, θα πρότεινα να μην το αντιμετωπίζετε σαν αδιαμφισβήτητη καταδίκη, αλλά πρώτον να το ψάξετε κι άλλο και δεύτερον να ενημερώσετε και τον ίδιο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κανείς δεν δικαιούται να στερήσει από έναν άνθρωπο τη γνώση που τον αφορά και τη δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσει όπως ο ίδιος θέλει τη ζωή του. Οι άνθρωποι πολλές φορές μας εκπλήσσουν με τις δυνάμεις που ενεργοποιούν όταν αντιμετωπίζουν μια τέτοια κατάσταση, και είναι κρίμα να στερείτε από τον πατέρα σου την επιλογή, τη _δική του_ επιλογή να παραιτηθεί ή να το παλέψει, αντί να ζει μέσα στην αμφιβολία και το φόβο. Μια κακή πρόγνωση δεν αφαιρεί τα δικαιώματα του ασθενούς…. Δεν μεταφέρει στους συγγενείς το δικαίωμα να αποφασίζουν. Όσο για τους γιατρούς, είναι αντιδεοντολογικό να μην ενημερώνουν τον άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενο. Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχετε στενοχωρηθεί και τρομάξει, αλλά σκεφτείτε ότι ο πατέρας σου έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να αποφασίσει ο ίδιος για την όποια θεραπευτική ή ανακουφιστική αντιμετώπιση, για το πώς θέλει να περάσει το διάστημα αυτό, για το πώς θα ρυθμίσει τα δικά του ζητήματα. Έπειτα, στις μέρες μας έχει υπάρξει σημαντική πρόοδος στον τομέα της αντιμετώπισης ακόμα και καταστάσεων με ραγδαία εξέλιξη. Θα ήθελες να γράψεις ποια είναι η ακριβής διάγνωση του πατέρα σου? Τέλος, μπες στην ιστοσελίδα www.bestrong.org.gr, για πληροφόρηση αλλά και υποστήριξη.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καλη δυναμη και απο εμενα, ......

----------


## Joann

Πωλίνα, καλησπέρα.
Στο ίδιο site που σου πρότεινε η marina38 
έχει και Forum υποστήριξης 
http://www.bestrong.org.gr/el/news/b..._news/?nid=832
Ό,τι και να συμβαίνει μη χάνεις το θάρρος σου
και εύχομαι να γίνουν όλα με τον πιο ανώδυνο τρόπο
αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## Πωλίνα

Καλησπέρα και πάλι και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνετε στο θέμα μου. Αρχικά η διάγνωση του πατέρα μου ήταν οτι έχει ΗΚΚ και κατά συνέπεια το συκώτι να είναι σε χάλια κατάσταση, κάτι άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι με την πυλαία φλέβα και διάφορα άλλα τα οποία δεν κατάλαβα. Το θέμα είναι πως ο γιατρός μας τα μάσαγε.. γι'αυτούς ήταν κάτι πρωτοφανές το περιστατικό αυτό γιατί δεν το συναντούν συχνά. 1 μήνα πριν να έκανε εξετάσεις θα τον έβρισκαν μια χαρά! Ρωτήσαμε τα πάντα, για θεραπέια, για κάποια επέμβαση που θα βοηθούσε, μιλήσαμε με πολλούς γιατρούς στον κύκλο γνωριμιών μας και μας επιβεβαίωσαν κι αυτοι. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Σήμερα έκανε την μαγνητική για να δούμε ακριβώς σε τι φάση είμαστε και ποια όργανα έχουν πειραχτεί και σε ποιο βαθμό.
Σήμερα η μαμά μου, με ενημέρωσε πως 1 μήνας είναι πάρα πολύ και οτι ο μπαμπάς μου δεν θα αντέξει τόσο. Το καλό είναι πως οι γιατροί μας βεβαίωσαν οτι δεν θα πονέσει καθόλου, πέρα από κάποιες ενοχλήσεις που θα έχει, δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα. Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα πέσει σε κώμα και δεν θα πονάει καθόλου.
Σήμερα καθόμουν με τον μπαμπά μου και βλέπαμε τηλεόραση παρέα για να περάσω λίγο χρόνο μαζί του. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω όταν είμαι μαζί του οτι σε λίγες μέρες θα τον χάσω... Ο μπαμπάς μου δεν είναι χαζός, έχει καταλάβει οτι είναι άρρωστος αλλά κανενός το μυαλό δεν χωράει τέτοιο κακό. Δεν θέλω να το μάθει και κανείς μας δεν το θέλει. Ξέρουμε τι άνθρωπος είναι και πως θα το πάρει. Θα κλειστεί στο δωμάτιό του, θα πάθει κατάθλιψη και θα περιμένει απλά να πεθάνει, δεν θα πολεμήσει καθόλου. Τουλάχιστον τώρα που ξέρει απλά οτι είναι άρρωστος και οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το συκώτι του, πιστεύω πως προσπαθεί και μέσα του ελπίζει.
Εδώ πρέπει να αναφέρω και κάτι άλλο.. ο μπαμπάς μου είχε έναν δίδυμο αδερφό που πέθανε από καρκίνο στο συκώτι 6 χρόνια πριν περίπου και επίσης ο μπαμπάς τους πέθανε από καρκίνο στο συκώτι. Είναι κληρονομικό βρε παιδιά?? τι στο καλό γίνεται? η μαμά μου τα έχει παίξει.. έχει το άγχος και τον πόνο της με τον μπαμπά μου και έχει και το άγχος για εμένα και τον αδερφό μου για να κάνουμε συχνά εξετάσεις από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε βοηθήσουν καθόλου αυτά που θα σου πω...εγώ δεν έχω χάσει γονέα (χτύπα ξύλο) αλλά έχω χάσει τη γιαγιά μου που για μένα είναι σαν να έχασα μάνα, επίσης από καρκίνο...το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι να είσαι όσο πιο πολύ δίπλα του μπορείς και να του δίνεις κουράγιο...ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά προσπάθησε...και μπορείς να ξεσπάς σε κλάματα ελεύθερα όταν είσαι μόνη σου...
Τώρα για το πως να το αντιμετωπίσεις μετά, δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω γιατί δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει ακόμα...καλή δύναμη σ' εσένα και στην οικογένεια σου εύχομαι...

----------


## deleted-member141015

Πωλίνα μου, όντως στην περίπτωση ηπατικού καρκίνου, τα πράγματα είναι συχνά δύσκολα. Όμως, δύο είναι τα βασικά σημεία που είναι καλό να θυμόμαστε: Το ένα είναι πως ναι, χρειάζεται να αποδεχτούμε το γεγονός ότι οι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν και να διαχειριστούμε την ιδέα μιας 'απώλειας'. Το 2ο είναι πως ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν το βάζουμε κάτω. Μίλησε με τους ανθρώπους στο site που έγραψα, μπες και σε ξένα sites, ρωτήστε και άλλους γιατρούς, ψάξτε τα νέα δεδομένα. Ρωτήστε το γιατρό σας αν θα βοηθούσε το nexavar. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, προτείνουν να μην κάνετε απολύτως τίποτα, να μείνει στο σπίτι και να περιμένετε? 

Τώρα, όπως σου έγραψα και πριν διαφωνώ πολύ στην ιδέα της απόκρυψης. Φυσικά είναι δικό σας θέμα. Αλλά ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα στη γνώση που τον αφορά και δεν μπορούμε να παίρνουμε αποφάσεις για λογαριασμό του. Ξέρεις με στενοχωρεί ότι κάποιοι γιατροί γράφουν στα παλιά τους υποδήματα τη δεοντολογία, με το σκεπτικό ίσως ότι η καταδίκη βγήκε και μεθαύριο δεν θα είναι κανείς εκεί για να τους ζητήσει τα ρέστα. Για εσάς, καταλαβαίνω ότι πιστεύετε πως είναι για το καλό του, αλλά οι αοριστολογίες σε συνδυασμό με το ιστορικό που προφανώς ξέρει (αδερφός, πατέρας), δημιουργούν άγχος και φόβο που επιβαρύνουν ίσως πολύ περισσότερο. Τέλος πάντων, ας μην επαναλάβω όσα ήδη έγραψα πριν, σας εύχομαι σε όλους το καλύτερο.

Πάντως, για το κληρονομικό που λες, ρωτήστε τόσο τους γιατρούς όσο και ερευνήστε λίγο το θέμα μόνοι σας, αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για γενετικό έλεγχο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, κάποιο τεστ που να μπορείτε να κάνετε για να δείτε το σχετικό ρίσκο, ώστε να μπορείτε να διαχειριστείτε όσο γίνεται τους παράγοντες επικινδυνότητας.

----------


## μαρκελα

Πωλίνα μου, ποτέ δεν είν' αργά! Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά σ' αυτά τα βιντεάκια..

----------


## μαρκελα

..επίσης

----------


## μαρκελα

Στο πρώτο βιντεάκι ο Δρ Coldwell έχει θεραπεύσει την ίδια του τη μητέρα απο (τερματικό) καρκίνο του ήπατος χωρίς χειρουργική επέμβαση, χημειοθεραπεία ή ακτινοβολία..

http://koronida.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post_4373.html

----------


## Πωλίνα

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
μαρκέλα όντως σοκαριστικό το βίντεο και με όλα αυτά που λέει ο Coldwell για την θεραπεία του καρκίνου. Εμείς δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε χρόνο όμως να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ούτε με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Είχαμε την επιλογή να κάνουμε κάποιους χημειοεμβολισμούς απλά για να πούμε οτι κάπως το παλέψαμε. Η περίπτωση του πατέρα μου έχει απίστευτα καλπάζουσα μορφή. Δεν είναι 2 βδομάδες ακόμα που το μάθαμε και ο άνθρωπος είναι σχεδόν 1 βδομάδα σε ηπατικό κόμμα. Δεν μπορεί να κουνηθεί, να μιλήσει και με το ζόρι τον ταΐζουμε λίγη σούπα και λίγο νερό. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε απολύτως τίποτα... Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να προσεύχομαι να μην πονάει καθόλου.
Μέσα στη βδομάδα που έχει πέσει για τα καλά είχε μια αναλαμπή και κάπως συνήλθε και με το ζόρι μας είπε 2 κουβέντες. Αύριο το πρωί τον πάμε στο νοσοκομείο γιατί εδώ δεν μπορούμε να τον φροντίζουμε όπως πρέπει, να τον σηκώνουμε για να τον αλλάζουμε κτλ. Έχει πρηστεί πολύ κιόλας ο καημένος από όλα τα υγρά που έχουν μαζευτεί στην κοιλιά του. Θα φρικάρω που θα έρθουν να τον πάρουν αύριο με το ασθενοφόρο. Γενικά, έχω αρχίσει να το συνειδητοποιώ οτι ο μπαμπάς μου θα φύγει... και αρχίζω να σκεύτομαι πως θα είναι δύσκολα στην αρχή που θα μείνουμε μόνες μας με τη μαμά μου.

----------


## ioannis2

Επαναλαμβανω αυτα που σου ειπε πιο πανω ο Γιωργος Πολίδης. Η Παναγια μαζι σας. Καλή δυναμη και καλο κουραγιο. Η προσευχη θα σε ενδυναμωνει ψυχικα, τοσο για να το αντιμετωπισεις με λιγοτερη οδυνη και χωρις απελπισία όσο και για να προχωρησεις τη ζωη σου μπροστα χωρις να πεσεις. Ειναι αποδεδειγμενη η πολύ διαφορετική αντιμετωπιση και το πως τελικα αντεπεξερχονται τετοιων δυσκολιών ανθρωποι που εχουν πίστη στο Θεό. Να χεις πάντα ελπίδα, όπως σου λεει η Μαρκελα. Επεδιωκε επισης να εισαι συνεχως κοντα σε δικους σου ανθρωπους, να τους μιλας και να σου μιλουν επειδη αυτο απαλύνει τον πόνο, μην κλεινεσαι στον εαυτο σου καθολου. Μαθε να προετοιμάζεις τον εαυτο σου για ότι επακολουθησει, ετσι θα βρεθεις πιο προετοιμασμενη, δε θα κινδυνευεις να τα χασεις κι ο πονος θα ναι καπως μικροτερος. Κι ολα τα υπολοιπα με την πίστη και τη δυναμη αυτη που σου περιγραφω θα γινουν, και το πτυχιο σου θα παρεις, και δουλεια και αντρα θα βρεις. Εχεις κουραγιο, κράτησε το ψηλά.

----------


## Deleted20082014

Συγκινήθηκα με τα μηνύματά σου. Κουράγιο κοριτσάκι... Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μαζεύουμε όση δύναμη έχουμε μέσα μας, βάζουμε το κεφάλι κάτω και παλεύουμε. Τι άλλο μπορούμε να κάνουμε άλλωστε;

----------


## Πωλίνα

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη, 
σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα τα καλά που μου έγραψες. Ο μπαμπάς εφυγε στις 7 του μηνός... δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω αυτό που έζησα και πιστεύω πως οι 2 τελευταίες βδομάδες είναι στην φαντασία μου. Δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ οτι όλα αυτά τα έζησα και οτι ο μπαμπάς μου πια δεν ζει!!!! Είναι τρομακτικό... δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να το ξεπεράσω και να συνειδητοποιήσω αυτό το γεγονός. Αυτή την στιγμή πάντως μου είναι αδύνατο. Προσεύχομαι να είναι καλά τώρα και να είναι κάπου εκεί ψηλά και να μας προσέχει και ευχαριστώ τον Θεό που δεν τον έκανε να υποφέρει και τον πήρε κοντά Του. Ίσως χρειάζομαι βοήθεια ψυχολογική γιατί πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ μέσα μου. Νιώθω άδεια και αποπροσανατολισμένη.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Πωλινα μου τα θερμα μου συλυπητηρια ειλικρινά αυτη τη στιγμη ζω ξανα την φαση που εκλεισα εγω τα ματια του πατερα μου στο νοσοκομειο πριν απο 9 σχεδον χρονια , σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα , αλλα πρεπει να βγεις δυνατη και να ξερεις οτι ο πατερας σου δε θα ηθελε να σε βλεπει λυπημενη ... Να εισαι παντα δυνατη και κουραγιο κοπελα μου ... Να θυμασαι παντα τις καλες στιγμες και οχι τις ασχημες και να προχωρησεις μπροστα , οσο δυσκολο και να ειναι αυτο για εσενα.... Μπροστα

----------


## KostasBru74

Κάνε κουράγιο Πωλινάκι!!! Έχω συγκινηθεί πάρα πολύ με το θέμα σου. Ο θεός να έχει καλά τον Μπαμπά σου και να προστατεύει κι εσένα και τη μαμά σου απο ψηλά!
Εύχομαι να βρείτε γρήγορα δυνάμεις να σταθείτε στα πόδια σας και να συνεχίσετε, όπως και πρέπει! Ο μπαμπάς είμαι σίγουρος θα χαρεί πολύ να σας βλέπει καλά και να το ξεπερνάτε.
Αν δείς ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις μόνη σου τότε ζήτα σίγουρα βοήθεια, ψάξε καλά τον κατάληλο και κάντο χωρίς χρονοτριβή.

Αυτό που σου έτυχε είναι η φυσική κατάληξη των πραγμάτων! Οι γονείς να φεύγουν πριν τα παιδιά. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να πάμε αντίθετα σε αυτούς τους νόμους.
Καλή δύναμη και κουράγιο, στέλνω τις πιο θετικές σκέψεις μου σε εσένα και στη μαμά σου!

----------


## pinko8

> Καλησπέρα Γιάννη, 
> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα τα καλά που μου έγραψες. Ο μπαμπάς εφυγε στις 7 του μηνός... δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω αυτό που έζησα και πιστεύω πως οι 2 τελευταίες βδομάδες είναι στην φαντασία μου. Δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ οτι όλα αυτά τα έζησα και οτι ο μπαμπάς μου πια δεν ζει!!!! Είναι τρομακτικό... δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να το ξεπεράσω και να συνειδητοποιήσω αυτό το γεγονός. Αυτή την στιγμή πάντως μου είναι αδύνατο. Προσεύχομαι να είναι καλά τώρα και να είναι κάπου εκεί ψηλά και να μας προσέχει και ευχαριστώ τον Θεό που δεν τον έκανε να υποφέρει και τον πήρε κοντά Του. Ίσως χρειάζομαι βοήθεια ψυχολογική γιατί πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ μέσα μου. Νιώθω άδεια και αποπροσανατολισμένη.


Είναι παρα πολυ νωρίς ακομη...όλα αυτα που νίωθεις είναι εντελως φυσιολογικά και ανθρωπινα!Ενα θάνατο τόσο δικού ανθρώπου πολυ δυσκολα το συνειδητοποιεις,νομιζω οτι με τον καιρο συμβιβαζεσαι αν μπορεις να το πεις ετσι..θα τον ονειρευσαι συχνα θα ξυπνας κ θα λες γιατι?θα προσευχεσαι να είναι καλα,στις χαρες σου πάντα θα σου λειπει περισσοτερο απο οτιδηποτε αλλο και στις λυπες σου θα έχεις πιο εντονα ξεσπασματα...αλλα πάντα θα σου λειπει!
κ γω εχασα τον μπαμπα μου απο καρκινο,σε λιγο καιρο θα κλεισει χρονος..δεν έχω δει ακομα ψυχολογο αν κ νιωθω πολλες φορες οτι το εχω αναγκη...αν δεν μπορεσεις να το κοντρολαρεις στην καθημερινοτητα σου πηγαινε ,χωρις αναβολες!εγω στην αρχη ενιωθα αυτο που λες κενη κ αδεια,δεν εκλαιγα γιαυτο το λογο αλλα με το παραμικρο ερεθισμα ξεσπουσα σε κλαμα,όπως τωρα.. που μου εφερες τοσες εικονες στο μυαλο!
Ευχομαι ο Θεος να αναπαυσει την ψυχή του και να σου δωσει τοση δυναμη ωστε να πας παρακατω κανοντας τον περηφανο για σενα!

----------


## sofoulini

Καλησπέρα Πωλίνα,
Είσαι ο λόγος που έκανα εγγραφή σε αυτό το site και ανυπομονούσα να σου γράψω.Είδα ότι έχουμε και την ίδια ηλικία.Έχασα τον αγαπημένο μου μπαμπάκα το Δεκέμβρη,16/12/12.Μας άφησε να κάνουμε Χριστούγεννα και Πρωτοχρονιά μόνες.Έφυγε στο σπίτι μας κατά την περίοδο που ανάρρωνε από ένα πολύ σοβαρό χειρουργείο (αφαίρεση αριστερού πνεύμονα).Σταμάτησε η καρδούλα του την ωρα του μεσημεριανού φαγητού.Έπεσε στην αγκαλιά της μαμάς και της δικής μου.
Παλέψαμε 5 χρόνια με τον καρκίνο αλλά δεν είχε ταλαιπωρηθεί καθόλου από αυτόν.Ευτυχώς μας φέρθηκε καλά.Το τελευταίο 6μηνο όμως έβλεπα τον μπαμπά μου συνεχώς να πέφτει.Κι εγώ να προσπαθώ να μην κλαίω μπροστά του..να προσπαθώ να του δώσω την ελπίδα παρότι όλοι οι γιατροί μου έκοβαν κάθε ελπίδα.Τον κοιτούσα στα μάτια και το πίστευα οτι θα τα καταφέρουμε..είχαμε γίνει ομάδα,και καταφέραμε αλήθεια πάρα πολλά.Το τι είχαμε ακούσει από τους γιατρούς από το Σεπτέμβρη δεν λέγεται (την ιστορία μας τη γράφω στο www.bestrong.gr >karkinos myoskeletikoy systhmatos>sarkwma malakwn moriwn).
Ο τίτλος σου 'Περιμένοντας το θάνατο' με ανατρίχιασε γιατί το ίδιο βίωσα κι εγώ.Όταν το χειρουργείο τον Οκτώβρη πέτυχε, η ελπίδα ξαναζωντάνεψε.Δυο μήνες μετά το χειρουργείο όμως έφυγε.. 58 ετών.Τον πρώτο μήνα δεν καταλαβαίνεις και πολλά.Πηγαινοέρχεται κόσμος σπίτι και 'νιώθεις' δεν 'νιώθεις'.Σε σημείο που είχα αρχίσει και ανησυχούσα.Σκεφτόμουν ότι έφυγε ο μπαμπάς μου και δεν έχω νιώσει τίποτα.Ξαφνιάζεσαι,δε συνειδητοποιεις ότι αυτός που θάβεται είναι ο μπαμπάς σου,σαν να υπάρχει ενας μηχανισμός που σε κάνει να μην πιστεύεις στα μάτια σου!!!!
Η απουσία του μου έγινε πολύ αισθητή το δεύτερο μήνα,τώρα δηλαδή.Ο πόνος είναι μεγάλος ειδικά για μένα που ο πατέρας μου ήταν το αυτοκολλητάκι μου..ο άνθρωπος που τα έβρισκα πιο πολύ.Δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα και περνάνε συνεχως σκέψεις από το μυαλό μου.Το πόσο θα σου λείψει δεν λέγεται.Θυμός για την αδικία γιατί συγνωμη αλλά κ το 58 κ τ 62 δεν είναι καθόλου μεγάλες ηλικίες.Ζουν μέχρι και οι γονείς ανθρώπων σε αυτή την ηλικία.Αισθάνομαι πολύ έντονα θυμό και αδικία και ακόμα και τη γιαγια μου που ζει την έχω απομακρύνει γιατί ζει εκείνη και έφυγε ο μπαμπάς μου.Το κάνω ασυναίσθητα,δεν σκέφτομαι με τη λογική.Ξέρω ότι δεν θα είναι στην ορκωμοσία μου ούτε θα είναι αυτός που θα με πάει στην εκκλησία και τρελαίνομαι.Τρελαίνομαι και γιατί ξέρω ότι δε θα με αγαπήσει άλλος όσο αυτός και κανείς δε θα με προσέχειόσο αυτός αλλά κι εγώ δε θα αγαπήσω άλλον όπως εκείνον.Σκέφτομαι πολυ εντονα να παω σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο ή σε κάποιο πνευματικό αλλά ακομα δεν το έχω τολμήσει γιατί ήταν πολύ 'έξω' από εμένα μέχρι τώρα αυτό..δεν ήμουν εξοικειωμένη με την ιδέα. 
Σου εύχομαι να μη σου τύχει άλλο κακό και να μπορέσεις γρήγορα να σταθείς στα πόδια σου.

----------


## Πωλίνα

> Συγκινήθηκα με τα μηνύματά σου. Κουράγιο κοριτσάκι... Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μαζεύουμε όση δύναμη έχουμε μέσα μας, βάζουμε το κεφάλι κάτω και παλεύουμε. Τι άλλο μπορούμε να κάνουμε άλλωστε;


Αλκμήνη μου σε ευχαριστώ! Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά.. Επιστρατεύουμε οτι δυνάμεις έχουμε και προσπαθούμε να συνεχίσουμε τη ζωή μας.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλησπέρα Γιάννη, 
> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα τα καλά που μου έγραψες. Ο μπαμπάς εφυγε στις 7 του μηνός... δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω αυτό που έζησα και πιστεύω πως οι 2 τελευταίες βδομάδες είναι στην φαντασία μου. Δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ οτι όλα αυτά τα έζησα και οτι ο μπαμπάς μου πια δεν ζει!!!! Είναι τρομακτικό... δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να το ξεπεράσω και να συνειδητοποιήσω αυτό το γεγονός. Αυτή την στιγμή πάντως μου είναι αδύνατο. Προσεύχομαι να είναι καλά τώρα και να είναι κάπου εκεί ψηλά και να μας προσέχει και ευχαριστώ τον Θεό που δεν τον έκανε να υποφέρει και τον πήρε κοντά Του. Ίσως χρειάζομαι βοήθεια ψυχολογική γιατί πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ μέσα μου. Νιώθω άδεια και αποπροσανατολισμένη.


Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Πωλίνα...  :Frown: 
Σίγουρα βρίσκεται κάπου ψηλά και σας προσέχει (το πιστεύω εγώ για όσους έχω χάσει) κι ελπίζω αυτή η σκέψη να σε παρηγορεί...
Αν νιώθεις ότι δεν μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις μόνη σου κι ότι χρειάζεσαι ψυχολογική βοήθεια/υποστήριξη ζήτα την...δεν είναι ανάγκη να το περνάς μόνη σου όλο αυτό...

----------


## Πωλίνα

Καλησπέρα! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα όμορφα λόγια σας. Με έχετε παρηγορήσει πολύ. Νομίζω χρειάζομαι βοήθεια γιατί και τα νεύρα *μου δεν είναι πολύ καλά τις τελευταίες μέρες, μια κλαίω με το παραμικρό και την άλλη στιγμή φωνάζω και είμαι υπερβολική με πράγματα σχεδόν ασήμαντα. "Σοφουλίνι" κορίτσι μου τι να σου πω... Αν εξαιρέσουμε τις περιπτώσεις ασθενείας των πατεράδων μας, στο μήνυμα σου με εκφράζεις απόλυτα σε ότι γράφεις. Νιώθω πως αισθανόμαστε το ίδιο! Πρέπει να φανούμε δυνατές για τις μανούλες μας που μας έχουν και τις έχουμε ανάγκη! Εγώ δεν έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τίποτα ακόμα... Νιώθω οτι ο μπαμπάς έχει βγει έξω μια βόλτα και λείπει απλά.. Παραμυθιάζω τον εαυτό μου με διάφορα "τρικ" γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω σε τίποτα, ούτε στη δουλειά μου ούτε σε καμία από τις υποχρεώσεις μου.*
Κάτι άσχημο που κάνω είναι οτι με παιρνουν τηλέφωνο οι φίλες μου για να δουν πως είμαι αλλά δεν το σηκώνω πολλές φορές.. Και μου λένε να βγούμε κ τους το ακυρώνω. Το ξέρω οτι το κάνουν με αγάπη και τις ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν ξέρουν ακριβώς τι να μου πουν και δεν έχω κι εγώ κάτι να τους πω.. Δεν έχω λόγια, νιώθω ακόμα άδεια και αυτό νομίζω πως δεν θα αλλάξει πολύ σύντομα. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να είμαι καλά αλλά το προσπαθώ. Κι εσείς με έχετε βοηθήσει αρκετά και σας ευχαριστώ για ακόμα μια φορά όλους!!

----------


## ioannis2

Συλληπητηρια κι απο μενα... Δυναμη! Επεδίωκε να εισαι κοντα σε αλλους. Εχεις φιλες που σε αναζητούν. Ειναι διπλα σου απλα δεν ξερουν τον τροπο γι αυτο μην τις αποφευγεις. Η επικοινωνια βοηθα, περιοριζει τον πονο, η απομονωση ειναι οτι χειροτερο. Δειξε επίσης προσηλωση στη δουλεια σου, βαλε κι εκει τα δυνατα σου, όπως και στις λοιπες σου υποχρεωσεις, επειδη αλλιως δε γινεται. Το να τα πηγαινεις καλα σ αυτα δινει κουραγιο.

----------


## sofoulini

Γεια σου Πωλίνα,πώς είσαι;;

Σου παραθέτω μια φράση που διάβασα σε ένα βιβλίο και μου άρεσε πολύ:

Αν, όμως, ζει ο άλλος μέσα μας,
τότε ο θάνατος είναι μεγάλος ψεύτης
και η αρρώστια μεγάλο ψέμα.
(Xorxe Bucay - ο δρόμος των δακρύων)

Όλοι οι άνθρωποι για να ολοκληρωθούν πρέπει να περάσουν μέσα από το δρόμο των δακρύων.. Φυσικά πιστεύω είμαστε μικρές για να περάσουμε από αυτό το δρόμο κι όμως η ζωή έτσι τα έφερε.Φυσικά, πρέπει να είμαστε δυνατές για τις μαμάδες μας αφού για αυτές είναι πίστευω ακόμα μεγαλύτερη η πληγή αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι πίστευαν ότι με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους θα περάσουν τα γεράματά τους και όμως καλούνται τώρα να ζήσουν μια ζωή σχεδόν ακόμα χωρίς τους ανθρώπους τους.Η ζωή είναι απίστευτα σκληρή,με άλλους λιγότερο με αλλους περισσότερο αλλά είναι σκληρή.

Κι εγώ φτιάχνω τρικ με το μυαλό μου για να είμαι καλά... δε θέλω να σκέφτομαι ότι έχει πεθάνει.. προτιμώ να μην το σκέφτομαι ή να σκέφτομαι ότι ταξιδεύει.Να φανταστείς
μίλησα με μια φίλη μου η οποία είχε χάσει τον πατέρα της πριν 6 χρόνια (μετά τις Πανελλήνιες) και μου είπε ότι ακόμα περιμένει ότι ο μπαμπάς της θα γυρίσει.Μου είπε βέβαια ότι η ζωή προχωράει και σιγά σιγά συνηθίζεις και μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτό.

Όσο για τις φίλες σου,θέλουν να είναι δίπλα σου..ζήτα τους αυτό που θες..
Εγώ ας πούμε θέλω κουβεντούλα κι ένα ποτήρι κρασί και θελω να μιλαω για τον μπαμπά μου αρκετά αλλά και για άλλα θέματα.
Τα τηλέφωνα ουτε εγω τα πολυσηκωνω και στα μηνυματα αργω να απαντήσω και τις είχα αποσυντονήσει λίγο.Αλλά τελικά τους ζήτησα
αυτό που ήθελα...περίμενα ότι θα καταλάβαιναν μόνες τους και θα ερχόντουσαν να μου χτυπήσουν το κουδούνι αλλά κακώς είχα την απαίτηση αυτή γιατί 
όποιος δεν το εχει περασει δεν ξερει.

----------


## Πωλίνα

Sofoulini προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά.. η αλήθεια είναι πως όσο περνούν οι μέρες αρχίζω και ξεσπάω, κάθε βράδυ πριν πέσω για ύπνο κλαίω και οτι και να κάνω σκεύτομαι τον πατέρα μου και τα χάνω. Είμαι έξω και νιώθω την ανάγκη να τον πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να τον ακούσω, να δω πως είναι αλλά συνειδητοποιώ οτι αυτό πλέον δεν μπορεί να γίνει!!!
Πρώτη φορά νιώθω την πραγματική απώλεια! Πραγματικά όποιος δεν το έχει περάσει ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ!
Σήμερα πήγα στο νεκροταφείο και είχαν φτιάξει το μνήμα του... πριν το φτιάξουν δεν καταλαβαίνεις πως κάτω από εκείνο το χώμα είναι θαμμένος κάποιος που αγαπάς πολύ, σήμερα όμως αυτό το μέρος είχε ταυτότητα...με τα στοιχεία του πατέρα μου επάνω. Τελικά δεν είμαι καλά, αλλά αλήθεια προσπαθώ. Πρέπει να το κάνω. Αυτό που έγραψες μου άρεσε πολύ και είναι αλήθεια. Ποτέ δεν θα τον ξεχάσω και τον νιώθω μέσα μου, τον ακούω κιόλας. Είναι σκληρό όταν χάνουμε κάποιον πολύ νωρίτερα απ' όσο περιμέναμε. Κάποτε θα το δεχτώ, όχι ακόμα όμως. Μου είναι αδύνατο.
Εσύ πως είσαι? η μαμά σου?

----------


## sofoulini

Γεια σου Πωλίνα..
η ζωή μου συνεχίζει φυσιολογικά..και της μαμάς το ίδιο.. αλλά καλά δεν είμαι... είναι ακόμα τόσο πρόσφατο (ούτε τρεις μήνες) αλλά νομίζω ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός γίνεται όλο και χειρότερο.Έχω συνειδητοποιήσει βέβαια τη ματαιότητα της ζωής και ότι όλοι εκεί θα καταλήξουμε και πρσπαθώ να ζω όπως με έμαθε ο καρκίνος του μπαμπά,να ζω την κάθε μέρα σα να μην υπάρχει αύριο.Άλλες φορές θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου..λέω ότι έπρεπε να είχαμε πάει στο εξωτερικό,ότι ίσως κάτι δεν κάναμε σωστά αλλά αυτό που με πληγώνει απεριόριστα είναι ότι μου λείπει τόσο μα τόσο πολύ.. ότι κανονίζω για σπουδές έξω και αυτός δεν θα είναι μαζί μου για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου και πονάει ρε γμτ. Δεν υπάρχει μέρα που να μην κλάψω για αυτό έστω πέντε λεπτά αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν έχω ξεσπάσει... νιώθω ότι θέλω να πάω σε ένα χωράφι και να ουρλιάξω..νιώθω κάτι να με πνίγει.. κάποιες φόρες θέλω να κλάψω και δεν μπορώ!Και ναι ούτε εγώ μπορώ να το δεχτώ.Είναι αφύσικο... είναι πολύ νωρίς.. είναι άδικο..Από την άλλη σα να έχει πέσει θανατικό..ακουώ για τόσους θανατους τελευταία.. δε ξέρω.. δε ξέρω.. με εχει φάει το 'γιατί'... (ακού το ποτέ ξανά του Μητσιά).. Εσένα πώς είναι η μαμά σου;

----------


## FREEANDCONFUSED

πωλινα καταρχην συλλυπητηρια αν και μερικες φορες αυτο ακουγεται σαν καλημερα...
τον μπαμπα τον εχασα στα 4 ειμαι πλεον 30φευγα οποτε δεν μου κοστισε μικρος ημουν+μαμα καλυψε το κενο 10000%-
ξερω η ζωη θα ηταν αλλιως μαζι του.
αλλα ειχα δεσιμο με αδελφο του,ο θειος ηταν σαν πατερας κ κατι παραπανω.
πριν 1+χρονο τον εχασα,ακομα μου φαινεται απιστευτο,το τοπικ σου με εκανε να κλαψω και να βιωσω παλι τα ιδια κατι σαν flashback-
oi 8 μηνες που του δωσαν ζωη ηταν μαρτυριο δεν ποναγε αλλα μεσα εξω νοσοκομεια μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια,
+καθε μερα ειχα το αγχος το ποτε θα γινει,δεν σηκωνα τηλεφωνα σπιτι για αυτο το λογο,κατι που μου μεινε συνηθεια.
η απωλεια μου εδειξε ποσο τον αγαπουσα κ ισως μερικα πραγματα που δεν εκανα,αλλα παντα κατι θα λειπει..
το μονο που μπορω να πω να σαι δυνατη για την μαμα σου.
δεν υπαρχει γιατρικο η συνταγη μερικα πραγματα ειναι αναντικαταστατα δεν μπορουν ποτε να καλυφτουν.
μερικες φορες νιωθω καλα μου ερχονται αναμνησεις πολλες,απο την αλλη μεγαλη νοσταλγια.
να θεωρεις τυχερο μες την ατυχια τον εαυτο σου..ΗΣΟΥΝ εκει τελευταιες στιγμες οσο και κακες να ταν ησουν εκει πλαι του,αυτο μετραει.
τωρα θα σου ρχονται αναμνησεις,περιστατικα στο μυαλο....διαλεξε τις πιο χιουμοριστικες...θα δεις μαζι μετα δακρυα θα γελας εναλαξ!
σκεψου θετικα οσο μπορεις...π.χ που στην ζωη ειχες εναν τετοιο μπαμπα οσο επετρεψε η μοιρα..σκεψου ποσα προλαβε κ οχι ποσα οχι-
να βγαινεις λιγο εξω εστω ενα απλο περιπατο βοηθαει πολυ...καθαριζει μυαλο.
σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα -το οτι, δεν ειστε τωρα μαζι ειναι μια αυταπατη...απλα κοιταξου στον καθρεπτη ειναι παντου για παντα...
να σαι καλα και διπλα στη μαμα....

----------


## Πωλίνα

Καλημέρα,
σήμερα συμπληρώνεται 1 μήνας από τη μέρα που πέθανε ο μπαμπάς. Εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν χθες που έκλεισαν τα ματάκια του για πάντα... Δεν θα το συνειδητοποιήσω ποτέ παιδιά, απλά μάλλον θα πονάει λιγότερο με το πέρασμα του χρόνου και κάποιες φορές θα μου λείπει πολύ έντονα. Η μαμά μου το παλεύει κι εκείνη όπως μπορεί, δυστυχώς εγώ λείπω από το πρωί έως το απόγευμα και ο αδερφός μου μένει εκτός Αθήνας με αποτέλεσμα να μένει μόνη της πολλές ώρες μέσα στη μέρα . Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πως είναι αυτές τις ώρες που λείπω, λογικά ξεσπάει, θα κλαίει... είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Πάλι καλά που έχουμε και το σκυλάκι μας που της κάνει παρέα και ξεχνιέται λίγο. Η ζωή μας έχει αλλάξει ολοφάνερα όμως. 
Μετά το θάνατο του μπαμπά μου έχουν πεθάνει και 2 θείοι της μαμάς μου, μέσα σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Πραγματικά το 2013 θα το θυμόμαστε για πάντα. Θέλω να ακούσω κάτι ευχάριστο, όλο δυσάρεστα μαθαίνω. Πρέπει να είμαστε δυνατοί γιατί ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να μας συμβούν διάφορα κι εμείς πρέπει να είμαστε έτοιμοι. Με έχετε βοηθήσει πολύ σε αυτό γιατί ξέρετε τι να μου πείτε την ώρα που άλλοι γύρω μου θέλουν να βοηθήσουν αλλά δεν μπορούν.

Sofoulini μην θυμώνεις με τον εαυτό σου κορίτσι μου, έκανες ότι μπορούσες και ακόμα παραπάνω! Το ίδιο λέω και στη μαμά μου. Ότι μπορούσαμε το κάναμε, οι μπαμπάδες μας είχαν τους αγαπημένους τους ανθρώπους δίπλα τους, δεν ένιωσαν μόνοι ούτε μια στιγμή.

FREEANDCONFUSED πραγματικά χαίρομαι για όσα έζησα με τον μπαμπά μου και θα κάνω αυτό που λες, δεν θα στεναχωριέμαι γι' αυτά που δεν θα ζήσω μαζί του. Εγώ τον νιώθω συνεχώς μαζί μου και αυτό με ηρεμεί αρκετά. Απλά κάποιες φορές θέλω μια αγκαλιά και να ακούσω τη φωνή του που ξεπερνούσε τους τοίχους από την ένταση και θυμώνω που δεν είναι μαζί μας πια.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Να μου γράφετε όποτε μπορείτε, φιλιά!

----------


## irina.gr

Καλησπέρα Πωλίνα.Αυτός ο μήνας που πέρασε θα ήταν σίγουρα δύσκολος αλλά εύχομαι να σε βοήθησε να αρχίσεις να αποδέχεσαι την απώλεια .Να έχεις δύναμη και να είσαι όσο μπορείς κοντά στη μαμά και τον αδελφό σου ,η ζωή συνεχίζεται ,θα σκέφτεσαι σίγουρα τον μπαμπά αλλά μακάρι να το κάνεις χωρίς θλίψη ,μόνο με αγάπη.Αν εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω πόσο τον αγαπούσες διαβάζοντας τα μηνύματα σου ,πολύ περισσότερο θα ένιωθε εκείνος την αγάπη σου.Στο λέω αυτό γιατι πολλές φορές μετανιώνουμε για συναισθήματα που δε δείξαμε στους γονείς μας ,εκείνοι όμως ξέρουν την αλήθεια.Καλή δύναμη και αισιοδοξία σε όλους σας

----------


## masterridley

Πωλίνα καλή δύναμη και ό,τι θες εδώ είμαστε, για συμβουλές ή απλά συμπαράσταση.
Α και το σημαντικότερο, μην αφήνεις την μάνα σου αδρανή, βάλ'την σε καμιά ομάδα
λογοτεχνίας, τέχνης ή κάτι τέτοιο. Το να μένεις πολλές ώρες με τον εαυτό σου και
να κάνεις κακές/λυπηρές σκέψεις είναι η πηγή όλων των κακών.

----------


## Athinoula_93

Εχω μεινει αφωνη...ειναι σκληρο,ο θανατος κοντινων ανθρωπων,ποσο μαλλον των γονιων μας,ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο...γιατι ολοι μας λενε,οι γονεις μας θα μεινουν για πολυ ακομα...Η ζωη ομως ειναι τοσο μικρη και αποβλεπτη ! Πωλινακι,αυτο που περνας θελει δυναμη και να στηριζεις τη μαμα σου...δε ξερω πως θα αντιδρουσα αν ημουν στη θεση σου ! Ειμαι αρκετα δυνατος χαρακτηρας σε τετοια θεματα,γτ κ εγω πριν 3 χρονια 9που περασαν σαν νερο!!!) εχασα τν αγαπημενο μου παπουλη...με τον οποιο κ ειχα μεγαλωσει ! Αλλα ισως απο το "θεατρο" που επαιζα γ χαρη της γιαγιας μου,δεν τ περασα τοσο ασχημα,οσο θα επρεπε...αλλα υπαρχουν κ στιγμες,που πιστευω πως ακμ δε τ εχς συνειδητοποιησει ! 
Προσπαθησε να φανεις δυνατη....για τη μαμα σου πιο πολυ ! Ομως ο,τι κ αν σ λεμε εδω...δεν πιστευω πως θα σ κανει να νιωσεις καλυτερο ! Ο θεος και η παναγιτσα μαζι σου ! Καλη δυναμη !

----------


## sofoulini

Πωλινάκι 
σου έχω στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις δει.Ελπίζω κι εσυ κι η μαμά σου να είστε καλά.

----------


## Πωλίνα

Καλημέρα, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους, δεν έχω λόγια. Ειλικρινά όταν έφτιαξα μέσα στην απόγνωσή μου το θέμα εδώ στο φόρουμ δεν περίμενα οτι θα μου μιλούσαν τόσα άτομα και οτι θα δεχόμουν όλη αυτή την ψυχολογική βοήθεια και την στήριξη που μου έχετε προσφέρει απλόχερα όλοι σας. 
Αύριο είναι το μνημόσυνο... Πέρασαν κιόλας 40 μέρες. Θέλω να τελειώσουν όλα αυτά και να προσπαθήσουμε να συνεχίσουμε τις ζωές μας όπως εκείνος θα ήθελε. Περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου γιατί ξέρω οτι έτσι θα ήθελε να με βλέπει, ενώ δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να το κάνω.
Προγραμματίζω το μυαλό μου για το τι σκέψεις θα κάνει και πότε.. Ακούγεται αστειο.. Όταν είμαι στο λεωφορείο για παράδειγμα απαγορεύεται να σκεφτώ κάτι δυσάρεστο γιατί θα αρχίσω να κλαίω μπροστά σε όλο το κόσμο. Και όταν συμβαίνει, βάζω αμέσως δυνατή μουσική στα ακουστικά μου για να συνέλθω.. 
Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει όλο αυτό τον καιρό είναι οτι ο κάθε άνθρωπος διαχειρίζεται διαφορετικά το πένθος του. Δεν υπάρχει σωστός και λάθος τρόπος. Μπορεί να γελάμε αλλά μέσα μας κλαίμε, ουρλιάζουμε και πονάμε..

----------


## pantzos

Καλό κουράγιο κορίτσι μου να είσαι δίπλα στην μάνα σου να σταθείτε πάλι στα πόδια σας και όπως είπες και εσύ θέλει να σε βλέπει ευτυχισμένη .

----------


## Johnc

polina pragmatika lupame para polu kai as mhn se xerw. eixa diavasei to arxiko sou munhma kai piga na apantthsw alla twra eida pws o pateras sou efyge apo ayth th zwh. einai polu psixofthoro to na fygei kapoios pou agapame alla pio polu einai to na ton vlepoume zwntano kai na eimaste sigouroi oti plhsiazei h wra tou. Kane mia proseyxh kai zhthse apo ton patera sou na erthei sto oneiro sou na sou pei pws einai kaal.de mila gia kati xazomares me pothria kai tetoia alla gia mia proseyxh sto THEO. pou xereis o mpampas sou isws se akousei,isws se vlepei kai olas  :Smile:  kapoia mera tha xanasunantithite!!!! ELPIZW SE POLLAAAAAAA XRONIA !!!!! Na eisia panta kala! kouragio kai kalh tuxh sth zwh sou OTI KAI AN KANEIS.kouragio sth manoula sou kai thn oikogenia sou ! den tha katsw na graspw alla giati mporw na grafw meres !!! Shgnwmh gia ta greeklish . to plhktrologio mou den grafei ellhnika . Kalh sunexeia!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## yuni

Ακριβως πριν ενα χρονο ο δικος μου μπαμπας διαγνωστηκε με καλπαζουσα λευχαιμια και τον χασαμε σε 38 μερες.....Τα λογια σου Πωλινα μου θυμισαν ακριβως την δικια μας κατασταση και ηθελα πολυ να σου γραψω να σου πω οτι εχουμε τις ιδιες σκεψεις και συναισθηματα.Να προσεχεις την υπολοιπη οικογενεια σου και να ονειρευεστε και να χαμογελατε οσο και αν οι μνημες και τα δακρυα σας ριχνουν.....

----------


## elis

γλυτωσε ο ανθρωποσ ρε μην κλαιτε οι ανθρωποι ειναι ζωα μακαρι να μασ τυχει κ μασ κανενα καλο τετοιο

----------


## sofoulini

χαχα... δεν έχεις κι άδικο elis

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Σκεφτηκα πολυ αν θα πρεπει να γραψω εδω η να ανοιξω νεο θεμα. Ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχει πολυ σημασια. Απο χθες μπηκαμε και με τον δικο μου πατερα στο "club" Περιμενοντας τον θανατο...Περσι τον ιουλη εκανε εγχειρηση ανοιχτης καρδιας πηγε καλα μετα ανακαλυψαμε καρκινο στο στομαχι εκανε εγχειρηση τον σεπτεμβρη η οποια δυστυχως του εκανε μετασταση στο συκωτι. Ξεκινησαμε χημιοθεραπειες εκανε τεσσερεις ομως χθες που ηταν να γινει η 5η οι γιατροι ειπανε (αφου ειδανε μαγνητικες) οτι αφου δεν τον βοηθαει η χημειοθεραπεια και ο καρκινος προχωραει δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχιστει. Απο δω και περα οσο παει. Μακαρι να εχει αργη εξελιξη δεν γνωριζω λεπτομερειες να ζησει ο ανθρωπος οσο γινεται περισσοτερο. Προς το παρον ειναι μια χαρα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει η δεν πρεπει να του το πουμε θατο συζητησω με την ψυχολογο μου παντως ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα. Απο χθες που το εμαθα εχω μπλοκαρει περιμενω να περασει λιγο ο χρονος να συνερθω. Δεν μου ηρθε καλα ηλπιζα οτι θα τα καταφερουμε αλλα τελικα φαινεται πως οχι. Γαμοτο... Θα πει καποιος ετσι ειναι η ζωη αλλα ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο οταν το βιωνεις Δεν ειναι που θελω "απαντησεις συμπαραστασης" ειναι που ηθελα καπου να το γραψω....

----------


## Frini

Θα αποφύγω τις τυπικές απαντήσεις συμπαράστασης. Απλά να σου πω ότι, πολυ καλύτερα που οι γιατροί σταμάτησαν τις χημειοθεραπείες οι οποίες θα τον κατέβαλαν. Είναι σημαντικό επίσης που μετά από 4 χημειοθεραπείες είναι καλά όπως μας λες.
Θα είναι πολυ καλό για όλους σας να συνεχίσει όσο μπορεί τις καθημερινές συνήθειες του και να παίρνει κάποιες μικρές χαρές που θα τον βοηθάνε να ξεχνιέται . Νιώθω πόσο έχεις μπλοκάρει, τα έχω περάσει με τη μητέρα μου και ήταν πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολο. Προσπαθήστε να μην του δείχνετε πως είστε, έχει ανάγκη την θετική παρουσία σας.΄Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Πωλίνα

> Σκεφτηκα πολυ αν θα πρεπει να γραψω εδω η να ανοιξω νεο θεμα. Ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχει πολυ σημασια. Απο χθες μπηκαμε και με τον δικο μου πατερα στο "club" Περιμενοντας τον θανατο...Περσι τον ιουλη εκανε εγχειρηση ανοιχτης καρδιας πηγε καλα μετα ανακαλυψαμε καρκινο στο στομαχι εκανε εγχειρηση τον σεπτεμβρη η οποια δυστυχως του εκανε μετασταση στο συκωτι. Ξεκινησαμε χημιοθεραπειες εκανε τεσσερεις ομως χθες που ηταν να γινει η 5η οι γιατροι ειπανε (αφου ειδανε μαγνητικες) οτι αφου δεν τον βοηθαει η χημειοθεραπεια και ο καρκινος προχωραει δεν υπαρχει λογος να συνεχιστει. Απο δω και περα οσο παει. Μακαρι να εχει αργη εξελιξη δεν γνωριζω λεπτομερειες να ζησει ο ανθρωπος οσο γινεται περισσοτερο. Προς το παρον ειναι μια χαρα δεν ξερω αν πρεπει η δεν πρεπει να του το πουμε θατο συζητησω με την ψυχολογο μου παντως ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα. Απο χθες που το εμαθα εχω μπλοκαρει περιμενω να περασει λιγο ο χρονος να συνερθω. Δεν μου ηρθε καλα ηλπιζα οτι θα τα καταφερουμε αλλα τελικα φαινεται πως οχι. Γαμοτο... Θα πει καποιος ετσι ειναι η ζωη αλλα ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο οταν το βιωνεις Δεν ειναι που θελω "απαντησεις συμπαραστασης" ειναι που ηθελα καπου να το γραψω....


Καλησπέρα! Καλά έκανες και έγραψες και να το κάνεις αν νιώθεις καλύτερα. Φυσικά και είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο όταν το βιώνεις. Ο μπαμπάς σου ξέρει οτι είναι άρρωστος οπότε πιστεύω είναι δύσκολο να του αποκρύψεις την αλήθεια. Το γεγονός οτι σταματάτε τις χημειοθεραπείες σημαίνει κάτι.. πρέπει κάτι να του πείτε. Εγώ έτρεμα στην ιδέα οτι μπορεί κάτι να καταλάβει.. και θέλω να πιστεύω πως ούτε κατάλαβε αλλά ούτε πόνεσε. Η περίπτωσή μας όμως διήρκεσε 2 βδομάδες ακριβώς από την μέρα διάγνωσης έως τη μέρα που πέθανε. Θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο... πρέπει να συμβουλευτείτε κάποιον ειδικό για να δείτε πως θα το αντιμετωπίσετε και τι πρέπει να του πείτε. Θέλει δύναμη και πίστη το όλο θέμα. Εγώ ακόμα είμαι σαν χαμένη.. 

Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## Αναζητηση

Το έχω περάσει σε ηλικία 17 - 18 ετών, που μέσα σε ενάμισι χρόνο χάθηκε ο πατέρας μου από ραγδαίο καρκίνο του πνεύμονα. 
Πέρασα τα στάδια που περιγράφεις και έβρισκα τη δύναμη, όταν ο πατέρας έκλαιγε με σπαραγμό από πόνο και εξάρτηση στη μορφίνη που του χορηγούσαν οι γιατροί, να πηγαίνω εγώ κοντά του για να του μιλώ, μέχρι να ηρεμήσει. Τον είχαμε στο σπίτι, γιατί δεν ήθελε να πάει στο νοσοκομείο.
Εχουν περάσει χρόνια από τον θάνατό του, όμως ακόμα φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κι εγώ καρκίνο, εξαιτίας των πληγών που άνοιγαν στο δέρμα του οι μεταστάσεις και η κατάκλυση στο κρεβάτι.
Δώστου όση αγάπη μπορείς, ΤΩΡΑ, που είναι εδώ, κοντά σου.
Και βοήθεια ψυχολόγου αν στραφείς, είτε στη θρησκεία ή αυτοβοήθεια, αυτή η ανταλλαγή συναισθηματων / αγάπης / στήριξης στον πατέρα σου, θα είναι η καλύτερη ηρεμία αύριο και ίσως το καλύτερο "φάρμακο".

Καλή δύναμη, που πίστεψε με, την έχεις!

ΥΓ. Φυσικά, όλοι παίζαμε θέατρο μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, αν και ο πατέρας ή ξ ε ρ ε σίγουρα ότι πεθαίνει.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> Καλημέρα, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους, δεν έχω λόγια. Ειλικρινά όταν έφτιαξα μέσα στην απόγνωσή μου το θέμα εδώ στο φόρουμ δεν περίμενα οτι θα μου μιλούσαν τόσα άτομα και οτι θα δεχόμουν όλη αυτή την ψυχολογική βοήθεια και την στήριξη που μου έχετε προσφέρει απλόχερα όλοι σας. 
> Αύριο είναι το μνημόσυνο... Πέρασαν κιόλας 40 μέρες. Θέλω να τελειώσουν όλα αυτά και να προσπαθήσουμε να συνεχίσουμε τις ζωές μας όπως εκείνος θα ήθελε. Περιποιούμαι τον εαυτό μου γιατί ξέρω οτι έτσι θα ήθελε να με βλέπει, ενώ δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να το κάνω.
> Προγραμματίζω το μυαλό μου για το τι σκέψεις θα κάνει και πότε.. Ακούγεται αστειο.. Όταν είμαι στο λεωφορείο για παράδειγμα απαγορεύεται να σκεφτώ κάτι δυσάρεστο γιατί θα αρχίσω να κλαίω μπροστά σε όλο το κόσμο. Και όταν συμβαίνει, βάζω αμέσως δυνατή μουσική στα ακουστικά μου για να συνέλθω.. 
> Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει όλο αυτό τον καιρό είναι οτι ο κάθε άνθρωπος διαχειρίζεται διαφορετικά το πένθος του. Δεν υπάρχει σωστός και λάθος τρόπος. Μπορεί να γελάμε αλλά μέσα μας κλαίμε, ουρλιάζουμε και πονάμε..


Τα συλλυπητήρια μου... Ελπίζω πια που πέρασε λίγο ο καιρός η πληγή να έχει σταματήσει να αιμορραγεί. Να θυμάσαι πως αυτοί που δεν υπέφεραν ποτέ, δεν ξέρουν τίποτα.
Δεν ξέρουν ούτε τα καλά ούτε τα κακά. Δεν ξέρουν τους ανθρώπους. Δεν ξέρουν ούτε καν τον εαυτό τους. Γνωρίζοντας τον θάνατο αυτόματα γνωρίζουμε και ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ζωής... Η θλίψη και ο πόνος που νιώθεις είναι ένα στάδιο απολύτως αναγκαίο για την συναισθηματική αναδιοργάνωση και την προσαρμογή σου στην νέα κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί...http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/i-thlipsi/

----------


## Πωλίνα

> Τα συλλυπητήρια μου... Ελπίζω πια που πέρασε λίγο ο καιρός η πληγή να έχει σταματήσει να αιμορραγεί. Να θυμάσαι πως αυτοί που δεν υπέφεραν ποτέ, δεν ξέρουν τίποτα.
> Δεν ξέρουν ούτε τα καλά ούτε τα κακά. Δεν ξέρουν τους ανθρώπους. Δεν ξέρουν ούτε καν τον εαυτό τους. Γνωρίζοντας τον θάνατο αυτόματα γνωρίζουμε και ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ζωής... Η θλίψη και ο πόνος που νιώθεις είναι ένα στάδιο απολύτως αναγκαίο για την συναισθηματική αναδιοργάνωση και την προσαρμογή σου στην νέα κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί...http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/i-thlipsi/


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα συλλυπητήρια. Η πληγή δυστυχώς αιμορραγεί ακόμα... Συμφωνώ με τα λόγια σου. Έχω αρχίσει να γνωρίζω καλύτερα τον θάνατο και τη ζωή. Διάβασα το κείμενο για τα στάδια της θλίψης, δεν ξέρω σε ποιο στάδιο βρίσκομαι.. νομίζω πως είμαι στο τέταρτο αλλά μερικές φορές γυρίζω πίσω στα προηγούμενα. Το κεφάλι μου είναι χάος, κάνω συνειρμούς που πάντα οδηγούν στο γεγονός οτι εκείνος πια δεν ζει και δεν είναι κοντά μας. Καμιά φορά μπορώ να μιλάω για εκείνον με χαρά και υπερηφάνεια αλλά είναι και πολλές οι στιγμές που δεν μπορώ να αναφερθώ στο όνομά του χωρίς να αρχίσω να κλαίω χωρίς σταματημό.

Μετά από 5 μήνες έχω ανάγκη από βοήθεια ξανά... ο πόνος φουντώνει αντί να καταλαγιάζει.

----------


## Συνήθεια

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Να ζητήσεις βοήθεια.... είναι σημαντικό. Από φίλους και ανθρώπους που αγαπάς και σε αγαπάνε. Από κάποιον ειδικό αν το θέλεις... η παλινδρόμηση σε στάδια είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογική. Είναι τόσο απόλυτος ο θάνατος που σε αφήνει χωρίς ανάσα. Το ξέρω, το ένιωσα και πια ξέρω πως είναι κάτι που όλοι θα βιώσουμε μια μέρα... Ο πόνος πολλές φορές σε κάνει να ξεχνάς την ίδια σου την ύπαρξη αλλά το κλειδί είναι (για μένα) να εκφραστεί όσο πιο αρμονικά γίνεται... να εκφράσεις τον πόνο κλαίγοντας, μιλώντας για αυτό, δημιουργώντας με όποιο τρόπο δεν θα αφήσει μόνιμη μνήμη πόνου στην ψυχή σου. Είναι άδικο να θυμάσαι τον πόνο από τον θάνατο κάποιου και όχι την ευτυχία που σου χάρισε όσο ήταν στην ζωή (που ακόμη και χρονικά ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη) Δεν είναι ο πόνος και η θλίψη του θανάτου πιο δυνατά από μια χαμογελαστή του εικόνα ... Το λες και μόνη σου μιλάς για αυτόν με χαρά και περηφάνια (το καλό δίνει μάχη να βγει στην επιφάνεια) και άλλες φορές η θλίψη κερδίζει την μάχη και κάνει την εμφάνισή της (και αυτό είναι καλό γιατί βγαίνει από μέσα σου) ... Θα δεις που στο τέλος θα μείνουν μονάχα τα καλά και θα αποδεχθείς τον κύκλο της ζωής ... αν όλα ήταν αιώνια ίσως και να μην είχαν αξία ...βλέπεις ποτέ δεν είναι κατάλληλος ο χρόνος για να χάσεις κάποιον που αγαπάς....
http://tokleidi.wordpress.com/2013/0...ia-ti-thlipsi/

----------


## brdsth

Πειραζει που πλεον εχω μεταλαχθει σε ατομο που δεν περιμενει τον θανατο απλα ζει χωρις να τον σκεφτεται; Γενικως δεν μπορω την αναμονη, ποσο μαλλον για κατι τοσο δυσαρεστο. Πειραζει που αντι να σκεφτομαι την αναμονη προτιμαω να ζησω την ΖΩΗ με τα απλα καθημερινα πραγματα της που με γεμιζουνε τοσο πολυ; Η αναμονη ειναι για ενα κοντινο προσωπο αλλα εχω εκπαιδευσει ετσι τον εαυτο μου που και να μην μπορει αλλα και να μην βρισκει νοημα στο ολο mood της "αναμονης".

Απο την μια φοβαμαι λιγο με την διαφορετικοτητα που δειχνω σε σχεση με το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο του κοσμου, απο την αλλη η λογικη που επιστρατευα μια ζωη και που παντα ειχε δικιο, αυτο μου λεει να κανω και τωρα. Ειναι κακη η τακτικη (και για τον περιγυρω μου αλλα και για μενα, ψυχαναγκασμος η δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο) του "so what", "never mind" που ακολουθω ακομα και σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις;

----------


## Πωλίνα

Δεν μπορώ να σου πω αν είναι κακή η τακτική σου.. Πιστεύω πως όλοι προτιμάμε να σκεφτόμαστε την ζωή και επιδιώκουμε να ζήσουμε. Όταν όμως εκεί που ζεις την γεμάτη ζωή σου, σου λένε πως ένα κομμάτι αυτής της ζωής δεν θα υπάρχει πια, νομίζω πως δεν μπορείς να πεις απλά ένα "so what". Φυσικά και θα σε πειράξει! Και αν δεν σε πειράξει τόσο, φταίει η ασπίδα που έχεις τοποθετήσει. Αυτός ο μηχανισμός κάποια στιγμή θα σπάσει όμως, είναι 100% βέβαιο.. όσο και να προσπαθείς η διαδικασία του πένθους -διαφορετική στον καθένα ασφαλώς- πρέπει να κάνει τον κύκλο της.

----------


## δελφίνι

οΘεος να σας δινη δυναμη Επειδή πιστευω πολύ στο Θεο σας προτείνω να παρετε ένα βιβλιο που λεγεται Αγιος Κυπριανος θα δια βαζετε κκ αθε μερα μερα από τη σελιδα που λεει λυση μαγειας τα πρωτα τρια φυλλα και αμεσως μετα τη παρακληση των Αγιων Αρναργυρων και φυσικα παντα θα λετε το ονομα του πατερα σας αυτά οσον αφορα με τη θρησκεια Υπαρχει επισης η αλοη μπορειτε να φ τηβρητε σε βιολογικα προιοντα εχει την ιδιοτητα να καθαριζη τοαιμα και να τοδινη δυναμη και φυσικα δεν δημιουργει κανενα πρόβλημα στα δφδαρμακα της θεραπείας του σας ευχομαι περαστικα πιστη στο Θεο και δυναμη και να πανε όλα καλα αν θελει οΘεος θαυματα κανει και ανδε θελει είναι μονο για το καλο μας ασχετα που εμεις δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε περαστικα και καλη δυναμη.

----------


## lessing

Πωλινα ειχα ακριβως τον ιδιο τυπο πατερα ευαισθητο,με χιουμορ,αθωο,σαν μεγαλο παιδι τον οποιο λατρευα κ συνηθως λειτουργουσα σαν το γονιο του γονιου μου τον προστατευα κ.λ.π.Συμφωνω οτι δεν θα μπορεσει να το διαχειρειστει κ καλα κανετε κ δεν του το λετε.Το ιδιο καναμε κ εμεις στο δικο μου.Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποια λυση μεσω των video που ανεβασαν τα παιδια.Μακαρι να υπαρχει.Ο πατερας μου εχει φυγει τωρα.Παντα μου λειπει κ θα μου λειπει κ τωρα που στα γραφω αυτα κλαιω κ ας εχουνπερασει 8 χρονια.Πριν φυγει χωρις να ξερει οτι ηταν αρρωστος του ειχα πει ποσο τον αγαπουσα κ αυτος το ιδιο.Περνα αυτες τις πολυτιμες στιγμες μαζι του.Αν σε παρηγορει ειναι πολυ σημαντικο οτι ανφυγει θα ειναι χωρις πονους κ ταλαιπωρια κ οπως σας ειπαν οι γιατροι θα πεσει σε κωμα κ δεν θα καταλαβει τιποτα.Ο πατερας σου κ να φυγει θα ειναι παντα μαζι σου μεσα στην καρδια σου.Κουραγιο.Με τη μανα σου θα βρειτε μια χρυση τομη αν μεινετε μαζι.

----------

